# I think I'll start Leg day but no idea where, what to start with



## Spiffymooge (Aug 28, 2013)

I always just assumed if I weight trained for legs then I'll get stocky legs with I really don't want. I run on treadmills about 35-45 min two days a week and that's about it. 

I used to do sets on leg curl and leg extension machines and calf machines too but my gym has a bad one imho. I'm asking because at the gym I see people doing all these heavy squats and lunges and what not but I have no idea what they are working for. 

Again I like having distance runner legs and not stocky legs so just for starting out, what exercises and weights I guess should I do??

I'm 5'7'' or 5'8'' and 142 lb. I think I'm in shape. Physically this is the best I've ever been so I guess ? I have knee problems though. Mostly right knee and it's left inside portion of my right knee that get stabs of mild to medium pain from time to time.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Everyone has a weights opinion, here's mine: Avoid machines.

Weight machines control the direction you move and don't work the supporting muscles. You won't get accidentally "big". Competition body builders get bulky through strict diet and exercise routines. For the average person, free weight squats are where you want to go. You'll strengthen your core muscles and build body strength, rather than concentrated quad or gastrocnemius muscles.

Do a google search on the muscles of the lower abdomen and legs. Machines can't work all of those the way free-weights can. The supporting muscles are SO important for us average folks.

(*average - meaning non-competition/non-pro-athlete)


That's how I see it.



-ZDD


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Spiffymooge said:


> I always just assumed if I weight trained for legs then I'll get stocky legs with I really don't want. I run on treadmills about 35-45 min two days a week and that's about it.
> 
> I used to do sets on leg curl and leg extension machines and calf machines too but my gym has a bad one imho. I'm asking because at the gym I see people doing all these heavy squats and lunges and what not but I have no idea what they are working for.
> 
> ...


Squats and lunges work your ass, supported by your leg muscles. It's a great compound exercise, affecting every part of your body. So from what I'm gathering from your post:

-minor knee problems
-want skinny endurance legs
-"thinks" you're in shape..lol grats anywho.

Easy. Do squats since it works out all of your legs. Make sure you don't put yourself under heavy weights. With heavy weights, you're doing low reps, meaning you're gaining muscle mass. With light weights, you're doing high reps, meaning you're toning your leg muscles, which is what you essentially want. So start with whatever weights you're comfortable with that you can do at least 12 reps, with the last 2 reps being hard to do. 

Diet is important; low carb, high protein.


----------



## Spiffymooge (Aug 28, 2013)

Wh1zkey said:


> Diet is important; low carb, high protein.



NOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Why is carb always bad?!?!?!


----------



## Will tankman (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol, always do squats. There is literally no reason for any athlete not to. Bad knee problems? Squats strengthen the knees by toughtening up the surrounding muscles and ligaments, legit. Just make sure you dont do that half squat rubbish a lot of 'experts' will tell you to do.
Of course you'd have to learn the technique and all. I'd suggest looking up "Stronglifts- how to squat" or any other site will do. Also rep ranges like 2 posters above me really aren't nearly as important as dieting. You will never get big if you do very heavy squatting but aren't eating above maintenance >_> Size is directly related to diet. Go as heavy as you can (Given your form is correct).

Also never cut out carbs unless you really are sure you want to lol. Low carb and high protein/fat is called ketosis and is a trick used by people to trick the body into burning fat differently. Trust me you will definitely not get big huge thick legs by squatting heavy and working your ass off (Literally lol) if your diet is in check and not going above maintenance consistently.


----------



## Spiffymooge (Aug 28, 2013)

Okay squatting it is. I think I am doing them right now since my knee isn't killing me anymore when I do them. I looked at videos and whatnot but I never know. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

Don't do low carbohydrates and don't cut them out. You won't get stocky legs if you do repetitions in the 8-12 range. Those guys you watch at the gym probably do a lot of weight and 3-5 repetitions. No one here can really tell you what weight to use. You will figure that out through attempting specific weights and then adjusting. You should be fatigued around rep 10. Use that weight. Check some body mechanics on some websites to get an idea on how to reduce the torque production on your knees so your knees will take less loading.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

What others have said. It is really difficult to build bulk. You have to use a combination of a strict, high protein diet and high weight/low reps and it still is not easy. Anything you do with your legs will be great for your overall health and you definitely won't bulk up in the process.

Bill Russell, the Boston Celtics great player and coach who won 11 NBA championships in his 13 year career said that you should never lift more than 60 pounds but you should lift 60 pounds a lot. He was a smallish center at 6'9" and still looks as wiry as he was in 1960. I have no doubt he could get out on the court today and not embarrass himself. He is close to 80 years old. And he won all those championships going up against a much bigger Wilt Chamberlain and some great Philadelphia and Laker teams.

Low weight and high reps is the way to go for overall health and fitness.


----------



## Will tankman (Jun 3, 2013)

Fat and muscle gain (Bulk) = Eating above maintenance.
Fat and muscle decrease (Cutting) = eating below maintenance.

It's literally that simple lol. To properly bulk eat mostly carbs, followed by protein and fats, eat above your calorie maintenance level. To cut, remove some carbs and eat more protein, eat below maintenance. All the low weight high reps to tone is pretty useless for now. In fact, I'd recommend to gain strength on squats by progressive overloading. Start at a moderate weight, increase it by 2.5 each session. You don't need to do high reps and low weight. Infact do 5x5 if you want. Your legs won't get stocky and thick if your diet is in check. E.G: If you want to stay at the same weight you are now, eat roughly maintenance level each day. You can find out your maintenance level on a lot of online sites I'm pretty sure. I know it sounds complex but if you've been maintaining your weight for a while keep eating the amount you are now. :wink:


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

I just use my body weight but I keep moving and am very fit as I approach my 57th birthday. No exercise regime is bullshit if you do it consistently. Other than that, I think we are basically saying the same kind of thing.


----------



## claude (Aug 20, 2009)

You could try to do maybe stiff legged deadlifts and squats one day a week for adding more tone/mass to your legs, those should hit your entire leg with stiffed leg deadlifts hitting hams and they're compound movements, plus once a week isn't bad at all if your lazy like me.

Other then that maybe think about bodyweight stuff, like jump squats or something. I know since I started doing squats I've felt a lot stronger overall in terms of my core and back as well as my legs.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

Most importantly, I think you should figure out what's causing your knee pain.
It's not uncommon to develop injuries by running with bad form. That may be the case. 




Video summary: run on the balls of your feet, lift your knees, lean slightly forward. Also on a personal note, _trendmills are the devil_.

Going along the lines with what @Zombie Devil Duckie said, I avoid weights (except with forearm curls). I'm interested in having strength, endurance, and flexibility. Not looking huge. My body weight is usually heavy enough resistence. 
To get stronger legs without weights:
-run up hills
-run up stairs
-squats
-donkey kicks
-lunges
-leg lifts
-wall sitting

For every exercise focus on form because you won't improve and you may hurt yourself if you don't. Also, don't run with weights because that ruins your form too.


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

On the topic of squats, you might have issues with limited flexibility at first in that your body will only allow you to go so far. Regardless you should shoot to squat as deep as possible (while keeping your chest up) to allow for the greatest strengthening benefit, and naturally will get more flexible over time.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

Gotta chime in with everyone else: squats are pretty much a miracle of the universe. I injured my lower back about a month ago, though, which put heavy squats (and deadlifts, cleans, etc) out of the question for a while; instead, I did lunges, and in the process gained quite a bit of appreciation for them. They're a really terrific glute exercise.


----------



## Spiffymooge (Aug 28, 2013)

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> On the topic of squats, you might have issues with limited flexibility at first in that your body will only allow you to go so far. Regardless you should shoot to squat as deep as possible (while keeping your chest up) to allow for the greatest strengthening benefit, and naturally will get more flexible over time.


Luckily no problems with flexibility. I just been keeping to a wider leg stance because when I do, I don't feel the pressure in my knees.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Spiffymooge said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Why is carb always bad?!?!?!


 It's a myth. Complex carbs are the best thing you can possibly eat, especially for distance running.

Squats are great. There is a limit to how deep you want to go though. I think the rule of thumb is no smaller than a 90 degree angle behind your knee.


----------



## Paty (Dec 31, 2015)

Squats, wide squats, narrow squats, jump squats, barbell-overhead squats, front squats, zercher squats, anderson squats, squats from a chair (basically a half squat), hack squats ... that should be it.. oh also a little bit of hamstring curls


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

>tfw your leg game weak but arm game is strong


----------

